# Airwire G3 not talking to the phoenix P8 sound board



## bigreds (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi All
Having a problem getting the Airwire G3 to talk to the phoenix P8 sound board.
As per the G3 manual I went with option 2 as I am using a Tenergy Li-Ion 14.8V 4400mAh pack
And don’t want to go over the recommended 16v when it is fully charged.
I have the T5000 and have made sure to set CV 1 to 3 with both the G3 and P8 powered up and used the PC interface to set the recommended settings.
I get the start up sounds but that's it.

But I cannot get any of the sound function to work of the T5000.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

First a couple basic questions. Does the locomotive repsond to throttle commands? And does address 3 show on the T5000 display? With the Phoenix on the computer does address 3 appear in the address box? Basic questions but a good place to start. Also,if the loco is not responding to throttle commands check that the decoder and T5000 are on the same frequency. If you haven't changed it the default would be 0.


----------



## bigreds (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes the locomotve is responding to commands and the address is set to 3 and with the p8 hooked up to the computer it is showing 3 also.I have the frequency set to 0. 
It looks to me like there is no signal coming down the orange wire from the G3 and when i try option 1 with the 2 green wires hooked up to the DCC out put A and B the p8 does not power up.


----------



## bigreds (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Today tried the 2 green wires to the battery and the orange to DCC #1 output A and poof up went the P8!!!!!!!
Called Phoenix and they said ship it back to them.The G3 still responds to commands from the T5000 but still dont know if the G3 had a problem with the DCC output.
This is getting $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

In the interest of consolidating this discussion to one thread, please post all future responses on *this thread* in the Battery R/C section. That saves us from having to duplicate our responses in two different places as we work to troubleshoot the issue. 

Thanks! 

Later, 

K


----------

